
Harvard’s Foreign Farmland Investment Mess - periya
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-06/harvard-s-foreign-farmland-investment-mess
======
lalos
That's what you get for accepting rich kids from corrupt families of the most
corrupt countries. Donated farm land from Russia, Ukraine & Brazil? Murky
titles and legal fights? I'd be shocked if this was not donated by some
corrupt government official.

"Students, alumni, and environmentalists are targeting U.S. university
endowments, saying their investing practices are often out of synch with
schools’ professed values."

The endowments are obtained mostly by Harvard alumni, this means that the
schools professed values ARE exactly in sync with its endowments.

------
Spooky23
These endowments are problematic in general. If they have a need to invest in
such obviously problematic areas, they have too much money.

~~~
kurthr
And since they are a Veblen good, they can't lower their tuition since that
would lower their demand/value in turn.

